
Sony Now Says Waterproof Xperia Smartphones Should Not Be Used Underwater: Why? - SoulMan
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/84146/20150912/sony-says-waterproof-xperia-smartphones-should-not-be-used-underwater.htm
======
Kaylan
Because underwater there is also pressure, I'd say. But they should make this
very clear. It would probably be better not to call it waterproof in this
case.

